# kois leider tot



## cpt.nemo (5. Apr. 2009)

Leider haben meine Kleinen den Winter nicht überstanden.
Irgendwie haben sie sich vollständig in Luft aufgelöst.
Musste der Winter denn auch so lange sein.
Werde mir wohl auch keine neuen anschaffen. Nochmal möchte ich diese Enttäuschung nicht erleben. Ausserdem komme ich mir vor wie ein Mörder. Schnief.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: kois leider tot*

cpt.Nemo,
Ist das Dein vor oder Nachname
Wie in Luft aufgelöst,ist da gar nichts mehr?
Hast Du da __ Fischreiher oder Katzen am Teich
Wie groß waren die denn?


----------



## toschbaer (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: kois leider tot*

Hallo Brigitte,

hmmmm, schade um Deine Koi  

Jedes "Ende" bringt einen "Anfang"!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Jogibärle (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: kois leider tot*

Hallo nemo (hab den Film sogar angeschaut),

wenn deine Kois tot sind, dann müßten die Fische noch im Teich drin oder hast du Salzsäure rein gebracht, ne im ernst.
Hat du einen __ Fischreiher oder liegen die Kois noch am Boden, schau mal nach.

Du kannst schon neue Tiere rein tun, mußt halt wenn wieder so ein Winter kommt gleich vorn vorne rein vorsorgen und was tun damit der Teich nicht so auskühlt. (gibt viele Möglichkeiten)
Jeder lernt aus Fehler, sowie wie ich auch


gruß Jürgen


----------



## Platin (6. Apr. 2009)

*AW: kois leider tot*

Hi Cpt.Nemo

Hast Du vielleicht Pflanzen oder Pflanzkörbe im Teich?
Oder Falten in der Teichfolie? 
Das könnten noch Möglichkeiten sein, wo die Koi sich verstecken.

Schmeiß doch einfach mal ein bisschen Futter in den Teich, dann wirst Du in den nächsten Tagen sehen ob was fehlt oder nicht.


----------



## hipsu (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: kois leider tot*

Hallo,

da könnte sein das sie sich verstecken. Wenn nicht sind sie jetzt hier: 
http://www.indigo.org/rainbow/rainbow-de.html

MfG Benny


----------



## cpt.nemo (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: kois leider tot*

Da schau ich doch gestern abend in den Teich und sehe was Helles vorbeiflitzen. Hoffentlich hab ich mir das nicht nur eingebildet.
Ich hab halt schon sehr viele Verstecke im Teich un die Wassertemperatur ist mit mit ca. 10 Grad auch noch nicht wirklich hoch. Es wäre wirklich zu schön, wenn meine Kleinen diesen langen Winter überstanden hätten.
Übrigens: cpt.nemo ist der Name von meinem Hund
l.G. an alle, Brigitte


----------



## Jogibärle (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: kois leider tot*

Hallo brigitte,

hatte heute im Teich schon fast 20°


gruß Jürgen


----------



## cpt.nemo (7. Apr. 2009)

*AW: kois leider tot*

Das sind ja Badetemperaturen. Das ist bestimmt nicht in München
(ausser mit Heizung)


----------

